# New to ferrets:)



## Cherry2013 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey guys I'm Katie iv always loved ferrets but they have just never been available in my area to buy as pets growing up iv had everything from rats to horses to tarantulas so ferrets always just been a dream..

Until 2 children a proposal and own house later.. my brother in law has had a litter of kits so iv had 2 brothers  they are absolutely adorable! !!!
I'll be posting lots of pics for you all  

Mine is called Quinton and my partners fievel 
I have chose a little nutter he nips and hangs off my fingers where as my partners will roll onto his back and expect you to rub his belly! Lol 
2 completely diffo personality 

Anyway all tips and hints greatly appreciated as am brand new to ferrets  

Also any tips on toys for them ? 
And does anyone know how to change username on here? 

Thank you. Katie.


----------



## Cherry2013 (Jan 19, 2013)

Pic of when they were on their way to me lol so impatient making my sister to had to bring them u take photos lol &#9825;


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi and welcome.

for toys I find mine enjoy things from around the house (cardboard boxes, paper bags, a length of drain pipe, shredded paper, carpet tubes) the most.

Mine love this crinkly tunnel Ancol Acticat Cat Play Tunnel: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies they also enjoy to play with cat teaser poles.

A corrugated pipe is great too, you can zip tie it into a tower or bend it all around the room. Mine love racing through it.

Enjoy them, they're so funny and playful and all have their own little personalities and quirks.

Have a look at nip training, best starting from as soon as you get them home.

(I can't see the photo but I'm sure they're adorable)


----------



## Ninjagoth (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi 
I am new to ferrets too only had them 2 weeks. I found mine like simple toys, hard plastic cat jingle balls, small nylabones, tubes of course but their favourite is getting a shallow lasagne dish full of water and putting a couple of sheets of news paper underneath. They splash about and snorkle in the water making a mess then once the news paper gets wet they role around shredding and digging that too. Then if I leave them to it for I while I come back to find two very happy soggy ferrets, no water left in the dish and damp newspaper all over the two levels of their hutch lol. But the look on their faces is lovely to see


----------



## Cherry2013 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey guys for pics feel free to add me on Instagram 
Katieleighrowley I upload loads everyday to here lol

I have made and brought lots of toys and they just arnt playfull at all they will snuggle and fall to sleep and they will roam around sniffing but completely ignore all toys..
 

I am trying to nip train as I go along extremely pleased to say mine hasn't nipped at all today where as my partners has and ripped huge hole in work shirt oops lol.
I just say no very loudly and pull him off my partners is hissing aswell though? Mine never did this.

They are also using litter tray amazing! 

Can anyone tell me if having baby ferrets of working lines is different to pet? Mine have came from rabbiting ferrets and as babies were fed on carcasses. . They seem to be food aggressive now but I'm sure after a while of constant supply of food water and not having to fight for it they should be fine. . But does having working ferret babies differ at all? 

Thanks  xx


----------

